# Is there "power" in Power Sand?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

I wanted to touch on a subject that's always been of interest to me- the substrate. While accepting that there are many ways to maintain a planted aquarium, I would suggest to you that a properly structured substrate will increase your odds of long-term success.

Taking mother nature as a guide and looking at available research, I submit that a substrate should:

Provide nutrients to plants on a long-term basis but not run the risk of fouling your water;
Allow for some exchange of water between the water column and the substrate solution;
Be conducive to the growth and recycling of an ecosystem composed of bacteria, fungi and other micro-organisms;
Properly hold your plant roots while not damaging them; and
Look good in your aquarium.
A substrate that does the above is a powerful substrate. From what I've seen of commercially available substrates, Power Sand is the only one that was designed with this in mind As such, there is "power" in Power Sand.

Do you agree? Do you know of any other substrates that meet the above?

TIA.


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

Intesting take on the product Art. I do believe there is something working in powersand that is not found in other substrate additives on the market, to me that is clear.

however, tropica has just released a new substrate line, very similar to the ada line, with a top layer, and a more nutrient rich bottom later that is not supposed to be messed with.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Aquanut,

Thanks for your comment. 

I love Tropica and respect their products tremendously. Claus Christensen of Tropica had told me back in 1997 that they were looking to put out a substrate but that they hadn't found one they liked. I guess now they have.

I've looked at it and it seems to be similar to the Dupla product but with added sphagnum moss (for CEC I suppose). While I think that this is beneficial for our aquariums and it is certainly better than much of what is out there, I think PS has a few aspects that this doesn't.

For example, PS's use of pumice stone, carbon and peat would cause me to favor it over the Tropica product. I am assuming that Tropica is using sphagnum "peat" moss rather than just sphagnum. Otherwise, I would much prefer the ADA product.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you feel that powersand is necessary? I have AS in a few of my tanks and am satisfied with it (other then the batch I recieved that turned to mud).


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

i don't think its mandatory, however i am using it as a substrate in a wabi-kusa isnpired layout, where the plants are in bonsai pots and it works great without any aquasoil at all..


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

It's not necessary but read my other post on plants having cold feet.


----------

